#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Test-CD/song

## lifesound

'k vroeg mij zo ineens af...
Welke song's/CD's dragen de voorkeur om eens door het systeem te jagen bij de geluidstechniekers hier aanwezig?

Bij mij is het over het algemeen als volgt:

Peter Gabriel - Barry Williams Show
Pink Floyd - Round and Around
Manic Street Preachers - Be Natural
Moloko - Cannot Contain This

Astemblif!

Profiel ook maar eens ge-update....
Nee, een foto lukt echt niet!

----------


## RDH

shakira - underneath your clotes
rednex - cotton eyed joe (strak mid/laag) 
bryan adams - summer of 69 unplugged (stem op het mid)

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Controller

Ik ga voor deze: 

Eagles - Hotel California Unplugged (Live versie)
DJ Sjoost ft. Armani & Ghost ft. Praise Cats - Shiny on my Airport<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> (Steengoede Mix)
DJ Tiesto - Lethal industry (even blazen)
Marc et Claude - Loving You 2003 (even blazen)

----------


## axs

The Eagles - Hotel California (Live) met een bangelijke gitaarsole
Underworld - Born slippy

OP de sjet onlangs nog een hele discussie over geweest!

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Mr Dj

hmmm eigenlijk van alles. Maar als we even de subs stofvrij willen blazen toch altijd even Aquagen - hard to say I'm sorry (B kant !)

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## marcel

Michael Jackson - The way you make me feel

Soundcheck is bij mij pas compleet als deze is langs geweest. probeer maar eens, op flink volume <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Marcel

You don't need eyes to see, you need vision.

----------


## Bert

Begin altijd met INXS-Taste it,
daarna wat Candy Dulfer of Sting.
En dan verder met arbeidsvitaminen voor de crew, Metallica, Rammstein etc<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## LJ Chris

Mijn favo is Eagles - Hotel California en Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise.
Soms een techno ceedeeke om te laten zien hoe hard het kan gaan<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groetjes

Chris

----------


## RL sound

Lime light-Alan Parson Project
The race-Alan Parson Project (voor de stof)
Private investigaiton-Dire Straits
Calling Elvis-Dire Straits

Geen house o.i.d., maar meer iets wat ook de aanwezige engineers/opdrachtgevers e.d. kennen.


Waar is mijn Gerber nou weer?

----------


## RDH

hotel california, idd dat is zo'n gekke nog niet...vooral de live acoustic version.
Als je de subs echt stofvrij wilt hebben, draai dan G-spott - Melo G (niet doen net na het eten).

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Triple S

Dire Straits - Telegraph roads (live)
Robin S -  show me love (AANRADER! vet laag, heldere zang, lekker hi-hatje)
't is toch om de klank te bepalen hé? Of is het gewoon om eens lekker hard te knallen?
In dat geval

Rammstein - diverse nummers
Melactica - Whiskey in the jar
Springsteen - Badlands (live) en Cover me (live)
Pink Floyd - The wall (hele album)
Madness - one step beyond
Jens - Loops & Things (ook lekker)



Don't call me DJ!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

heb hier zo'n cdtje van Het groot niet te vermijden (komen uit rotterdam)

Lekkere acoustische stukken, maar ook goeie nummers met behoorlijk wat bas erin. Kun je heel je set mee afstellen. No Problem.


MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## B-there

Hi there,

Sara McLachlan - Hold on
Robben Ford - Good thing
Lee Ritenour - Boss City
Annie Lennox - Primitive
Peter Gabriel - Don't give up
Blowbeat - Selfish
Ray Obiedo - Moodswing

Grz

B

<center>See and hear the difference..</center>

----------


## Booster

Nummers die ik het meest om me heen hoor tijdens soundcheck:
Tomahawk: Bird song & Rape this day (#1 & 2 van de cd Mit Gas)
Ook nummers van de 1e cd van Tomahawk & andere werken van Mike Patton (Faith No More) hoor ik regelmatig voorbij komen.
Rape this day is ook een erg leuke voor de LJ's: Probeer die bass maar eens te timen. <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

naar hè, die groene vlekjes voor je ogen.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Gloria Estefan, diverse nummers (mooie weergave van diverse instrumenten)

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## DJ_Robin

Standaart bij elke klus :

Yellow - The Race (soundcheck cd van Abbey Road Studios)
Lime light - The Alan Parsons Project (zelfde soundcheck cd)
Seasons of our lives - Graham de Wilde & Mitch Dalton (zelfde cd)

Bij PA's voor bandjes ect

Ilse de Lange - World of Hurt
The Corrs - Breathless
Phil Collins - Easy Lover / You can't hurry love / two hearts
Celine Dion - It's al comming back to me nou (kippenvel gehalte)

En voor dance feesten,

G-spott - Mello G
Klubbheads - Big Bass Bomb (remix extended)
Supersoaker - The Melody
en wat er stampt en in de charts staat op dat moment.

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## Contour

Dj_Robin, 

Zeer goede keuze van je. Ik gebruik exact dezelfde artiesten en ook dezelfde cd's. Je zou voor de voalen ook eens naar Jewel of Dido kunnen luisteren!

MVG Contour

----------


## DJ_Snaky

Danger harcore team - total eclipse of the heart (voor de stof
zero vision - overdrive SUPER
benny benassi - satisfaction (radio edit) 11% sneller +4db bass



<center>groeten *DJ Snaky*
</center>

----------


## DJ_Robin

Thnx Contour , heb je ook nog een bepaalde voorkeur van nummers bij de 2 door jou genoemde zangeressen ?

Trouwens live werk van DO is ook wel zeer goed voor kippenvel heb ik zojuist gemerkt. 
Gewoon het nummer Heaven maar dan a-capella gezongen erg lekker vooral als je systeem al goed ingeregeld is dan heb je zeker weten kippenvel.

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## Remco vd Werff

'Fever' van Eva Cassidy is ook een erg mooi nummer met prachtige zang en begeleiding.

Na dit nummer te hebben afgespeeld, weet je direct of je systeem te hard staat of niet..... :Smile: 

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## Kevin_DM

Dire straits: money for nothing/ on every street/ private investigation
Tony Joe white: steamy windows
shakespeare sister: stay

en bij dance events:
svenson & gielen: twisted
DJ tiesto: lethal industry
en wat retro van 5 jaar terug

site has been updated !!

----------


## sis

monday naar U.K. P.Ake gaan testen, merk is nog geheim !!!!! 
ik neem mee :
Joe Cocker : versie , could you be love
Svenson en Gielen : superstring
Sting : van alles wat 
en dan vooral nog een paar nummers analoog opgenomen
sis

----------


## AJB

Aanrader;

Within Temptation - Deveiver of Fools (cd Mother Earth)

Prachtige, afwisselende muziek... ruim 7 minuten met fantastisch afgemixte muziek !


greetz AJB

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## RDH

> citaat:Trouwens live werk van DO is ook wel zeer goed voor kippenvel heb ik zojuist gemerkt. 
> Gewoon het nummer Heaven maar dan a-capella gezongen erg lekker vooral als je systeem al goed ingeregeld is dan heb je zeker weten kippenvel.



Helemaal mee eens, maar wat je ook eens moet proberen is het origineel van heaven (bryan adams) hele mooie gitaar/drum erin waar je goed mee kunt stellen (zowel de unplugged als de album version zijn goed). 

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Siem

Het album Mindfields van Toto. Afhankelijk van mijn stemming en hoeveel tijd er nog is, kies ik dan een of meerdere nummers.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Phil collins-in the air tonight, om te kijken of er nog wat dynamiek in de set zit<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Jackson Browne-the load out/stay, zit zo ongeveer alles wel in
Atmosphere feat. mae B.-Atmozfear en The residents-Kaw-liga, kijken of alles nog wil boenken en verder zit alles hier ook in.

Ralph

----------


## lifesound

toch nogal een verscheidenheid blijkbaar....

mooi, mooi!

Profiel ook maar eens ge-update....
Nee, een foto lukt echt niet!

----------


## Jan-Peter

Niet om lullig te doen, maar probeer eens Herman van Veen met Hilversum 3. Naar mijn mening heeft Herman een dusdanige stem, dat als je die goed hebt staan er feitelijk niets meer stuk kan.
Ik heb deze CD in ieder geval het afgelopen half jaar flink veel gebruikt als referentie voor de aanschaf van de nieuwe geluidsset.


The Galaxy drive-in show... more sound, more light, more fun !  :Smile:

----------


## lichtmoderator

Siem is sapdrinkenderwijs goedbezig met zijn Mindfields <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Thomas Dolby - Pulp Culture is ook erg lekker. Ben altijd in mijn nopjes als de FOH dat ff aanzet.

Lichtmoderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Herman van Veen met Hilversum 3







> citaat: referentie voor de aanschaf van de nieuwe geluidsset



enne, met je subjes alles goedgekomen???

zit namelijk een bes-bastuba in, en das niet echt een instrument waar iedereen de goeie sound uithaalt

is there live on mars????

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Mocht je nog eens een PA bedrijf tegenkomen die Robbie Williams op heeft staan heb je een grote kans dat wij het zijn, die wordt hier erg vaak gebruikt. En dan op de feesten met onze discobandjes ook een disco CD, natuurlijk wel eentje waar niet de hele set van de band op staat  :Smile: , die is dan meteen ook voor het pauzemuziekje.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## Stephan

De beste test CD vind ik nogsteeds de Alan Parsons test CD hier staat alles op wat je nodig hebt!

Mijn baas heeft EAW! Het zit me ook nooit mee!!!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

In een lege tent komt er bij mij Nog wel eens Thomas Dolby voorbij..Pulp culture....In een vol hok met jeugd Mars-L & Frank-E - The song of the holy man. Maar heb van de week nog een ander goed nummer van Thomas Dolby ontdekt...Hyperactive...Maar een Anastacia - Not that kind, zelf ben ik ook erg weg van Togheter in wonderland van Charly en Theo..klinkt niet helemaal super..maar bonkt erg lekker...Iets wat ook erg lekker klinkt is een plaat van Henk Westbroek en Nance...erg recht...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## beyma

In de muziek van Mariah Carey zitten ook erg veel lage freqentie's verstopt vind ik zelf,in combinatie met haar barbie stemmetje een prima testje voor de stemmen sectie<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Om de subjes schoon te maken draai je het nummer  "tripping out" van DJ Misjah & Groovehead. Waarschuwing! begin niet tegen mij te zeuren als je sub door dit nummer de geest geeft!!! 
Mocht je het gaan downloaden -om te testen- dan doe je er verstandig aan om alle EQ onder de 100 Hz terug te draaien en langzaam op te voeren tot je borstkas begint pijn te doen van de bas<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> zeker na de tweede break wordt ie lekkeeerrrrrrr

Martijn

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik heb zelf deze CD in mijn collectie zitten:
Donald Fagen - Kamakiriad
Joe Walsh - So What
Me'Shell NdegéOcello - Peace Beyond Passion

Dit waren tips van collega's en mijn leermeesters

Trouwens, ik zit nog naar zo'n f*ckin sweep en ruis cd te zoeken, iemand nog suggesties of aanbevelingen?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Donald Fagen is zeker geschikt. Evenals een aantal nummers van Steely Dan.
Ook een goede: Downtown Train - Rod Steward

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:Trouwens, ik zit nog naar zo'n f*ckin sweep en ruis cd te zoeken, iemand nog suggesties of aanbevelingen?



Ik heb er hier eentje liggen. Als je zegt welke sweepjes je nodig hebt stuur ik ze wel door. Totale cd is 99 tracks, bestaande uit 31 sinussen op -20dB, bursts, roze en witte ruis op -10 dB, en wat piano, fagot etc. op verschillende niveaus.

Aan sweepjes heb ik: 10 Hz - 20 kHz, 10 - 150 Hz, 100 Hz - 4 kHz, 200 Hz - 3 Khz.

----------


## rinus bakker

Steely Dan.
Ach, die goeie ouwe tijd toen de meeste FOH engineers nog op hun eigen oren vertrouwden: 
Steely Dan in het CassetteDeck (JA echt waar, 'tis van voor de CD; Steely was verkrijgbaar op LP en CC =Langspeelplaat en CompactCassette!) en dan gewoon een rondje door de zaal lopen en: LUISTEREN.
En dan zeiken over die rare indoor wielerbanen (horror-klankkaatsers!) in die hallen in Europa.

----------


## berth

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Steely Dan.
> Ach, die goeie ouwe tijd toen de meeste FOH engineers nog op hun eigen oren vertrouwden: 
> Steely Dan in het CassetteDeck (JA echt waar, 'tis van voor de CD; Steely was verkrijgbaar op LP en CC =Langspeelplaat en CompactCassette!) en dan gewoon een rondje door de zaal lopen en: LUISTEREN.
> En dan zeiken over die rare indoor wielerbanen (horror-klankkaatsers!) in die hallen in Europa.



Nog steeds mijn favoriet :
The Nightfly van Donald fagen !!!!!
Gebruik ik al zo'n 15 jaar en nog steeds fantastisch.

----------


## cobi

En het leuke is....

Op een gegeven moment kan je aan de test cd's horen welke geluidstechnicus er in staat te regelen...

Zo heb ik een collega die altijd checkt met Salsa, de andere draait zijn eigen 'ja woord' en er zijn er bij die gaan soundchecken met de Dikkelulband.

Ik geef toch de voorkeur aan een lekker stukje Toto of Duets van Frank Sinatra.

----------


## yvobtv

idd ook Toto.
maar altijd:
    Sting, Seal, Prince, Tower of power en natuurlijk: Pink noise

----------


## gaffer

Je hoort heel veel Ilse de Lange.

Maar het ligt eraan waar je de set voor gebruikt.
Zang,bandje,harmonie,dans,house feestje?
Maar voor bandjes en zang neem ik meestal Ilse of Mathilde Santing

----------


## jans

Herman van Veen -Anna
Marco Borsato en trijntje Oosterhuis - Wereld zonder jou
Sting - englischmen in Ney-york
Tower of Power - Meerdere nummers( voor de blazers )
De Dijk - Vuilnisman
Angela Groothuizen - Rozengeur
test cd met verschillende instrumenten waaronder fluiten, snare voor delay test, enz.
Candy Dulfer - So What
Ilse de Lange - Inside Job

Elk nummer gebruik ik om zijn specifieke dingetjes. B.v. Herman van Veen om zijn stem en de eufonium, Marco en Trijntje bovenkant stem en verstaanbaarheid samenzang, Ilse de bas.

----------


## B-there

Horn of Plenty gebruik ik ook wel.
Vooral het eerste nummer van H.O.P. helemaal te gek!

grz

----------


## jans

Heb sinds kort de PAA2 en ruis de boel nu uit. Mijn eerste ervaringen zijn goed, vooral omdat ik nu sneller een goede basis heb.
Daarna nog wat cd's om smaak toe te voegen.

----------


## Michel_G

Moloko-The time is now

gebruik ik ook vaak.

Maar Toto en the eagles komen ook vaak langs bij mij  :Big Grin:

----------


## wout

Weet er iemand toevallig met wat er wordt getest op Pukkelpop (Belgie) door EML? Ik hoor het elk jaar maar weer terugkomen en vind het best wel een leuke plaat maarja ik weet niet wat het is...
The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> 
> En het leuke is....
> 
> Op een gegeven moment kan je aan de test cd's horen welke geluidstechnicus er in staat te regelen...



Het is ook wel eens minder leuk, bijv. soundcheck Borsato in de Kuip, een hele ochtend lang Innuendo van Queen. Nummer is erg ok, maar na de 10e keer niet meer.  :Frown:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> ...



Ooit al eens nagedacht over het 'waarom'???

Is een nummer wat de sooundtech tot in de kleinste details kent en dus weet hoe het 'zou' moeten klinken. Logisch dat hij/zij dat NIET weet van zoveel verschillende nummers!

----------


## jans

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_





> _Geplaatst door cobi_
> 
> En het leuke is....
> 
> Het is ook wel eens minder leuk, bijv. soundcheck Borsato in de Kuip, een hele ochtend lang Innuendo van Queen. Nummer is erg ok, maar na de 10e keer niet meer.



Daarom neem ik meerdere cd's en gebruik hier eigenlijk alleen fragmenten van, die ik meerdere malen herhaal. Ook dit kan irritant zijn vooral als de fluiten, van cd, door een hal knetteren en ik een compromis moet sluiten omdat het zonder andere maatregelen, plaatsen van doeken o.i.d, niet goed te krijgen is. Wil wel eens, tegen beter weten in, het geluid beter proberen te krijgen zonder aanvullende maatregelen en dan duurt het soms te lang. Vandaar dat ik nu zo blij ben met mijn PAA2.

----------


## Sikkie

Dire straits: Tunnel of Love (live)
Dire Straits: Private Investigations
Phill Collins: Another day in Paradise
Robbie Williams: Mister Bojangles (live)
Robbie Williams: Kids (live) met lekkere percussie
en nog wat nummertjes van Mark Knopfler

LOVELY!!

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Ooit al eens nagedacht over het 'waarom'???



Uiteraard.




> citaat:Is een nummer wat de sooundtech tot in de kleinste details kent en dus weet hoe het 'zou' moeten klinken. Logisch dat hij/zij dat NIET weet van zoveel verschillende nummers!



Volgens mij stel ik op geen enkele wijze deze manier van soundchecken ter discussie, als jij dat erin wil lezen...
En zo logisch vind ik het nu ook weer niet, maar misschien moet ik als niet-lichtman het licht nog zien...  :Wink:

----------


## BAJ productions

um alleen voor de bassen remix van rood kapje! zit vette bass in 

of wel tril je ballen der af

----------


## thyzerrr

Kijk voor een complete inregelCD eens op http://www.binkster.net/extras.shtml Het is ff downloaden, maar dan heb je wel wat.

Thijs

----------


## Razende

Outkast met Rosa Parks voor de afstemming laag/hoog; zee geschikt.

Daarnaast nog wat Eric Clapton spul en het hele album 'natural mystic' van Bob Marley voor de zuiverheid.

----------


## NiekR

Voor live-toepassingen (bands ed.) gebruik ik vaak:

Toto - Africa (live-versie)

Dit vanwege de drum intro en vocals... Geweldig helder!

Maargoed, ieder zijn (of haar) muzieksmaak wat ook een rol speelt hierbij.

Groet,

Niek

----------


## meyerfreak

Steely Dan - Babylon Sisters, hey nineteen
Toto       - Caught in the Balance, Cruel
Rammstein  - Keine Lust
Ilse de Lange - No reason to be shy

om subjes te checken altijd BEEF  :Big Grin:

----------


## BvE

Hee daar,

De nieuwe cd van Anouk, Hotel New York, is ook een errug goed klinkende plaat! Kijk naar nummers als More than you deserve (vooral in het eerste couplet, waar de drums lekker strak met de bass gaan!) of bijvoorbeeld Heaven Knows, geweldige bas en mooi heldere gitaren!

Kane moet ook niet ontbreken vind ik, cd So glad you made it.

Misschien zijn er wat fans van de iets stevigere rock. Luister eens naar ***smack, cd Faceless. Het geluid is HEEL helder en lekker strak.

Succes ermee

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Stop loving you - Toto
Your latest trick - Dire straits (geweldige sax)
Wat zou je doen - marco b (live) dynamiek

En voor het stof op je subjes verhaal: Enter Sandman - metallica

----------


## ostracized

Michael Jackson - The way you make me feel
Gary Moore - Cold day in Hell
Robbie Williams - Feel
Dream Theater - The Mirror
en dan over op de stijl die de band speelt[^][^]

----------


## Gast1401081

om ff te kicken :

donald fagen - ruby (the nightfly)
tribute to jeff porcaro- eigenlijk de hele cd
iets van Diana Krall, maakt niet zoveel uit wat.
Mezzoforte- GardenParty,
ilse, een eigen stukje InsideJob

en voor t sub Dogs of war-Pink floyd, of Aimuth-dear limmitz.

----------


## jerre

@wout, mss wat laat, maar ben regelmatig in de buurt geweest bij de soundchecks op pukkelpop en werchter (wil helemaal niet zeggen dat 'k 'r iets mee te maken heb).2 tracks die ze praktisch altijdgebruiken is één van leftfield (ben de titel ff kwijt, eerste cd 'r van, 'k zal 't nog wel 'ns opzoeken vermits 'k 't nu ook gebruik) en everybody here wants you van jeff buckley (vooral 't contrast drum/bas/snare).
mijn test cdtje is zoiets als dit:
-Leftfield (dat nr dus uit de cd open up)
-Jeff Buckley - everybody here wants you
-Also sprach zarachustra ('k denk strauss)
-deftones - my own summer
-moby - feeling so real
-tiesto ft junkie xl - obsession (goed om je limiters mee af te stellen
-orgy - stitches (green velvet remix)
-moby - why does my hart feels so bad
-drummattic twins - tribal tension
-underwolves - shaken
-massive attack (ook even titel kwijt)
...

dan zal 'k 't zowel wat gehad hebben, vooral veel dynamische nr's eigenlijk, maar met 't nr van leftfield moet je echt oppassen, als je geen highpass op je subs hebt staan is da kans vrij groot dat ze'r door gaan

----------


## rieuwert

Wat altijd vast in mijn tas zit is de 

Soulvation - One (album)

lekker groovy laag, sprankelend hoog.

----------


## Robert

Goed topic dit... krijg je inspiratie van om eens wat nummers die je niet kent op te gaan zoeken.

Ik gebruik vaak de CD Beef van Beef, en dan vooral het laatste nummer: 50/50. Maar ook andere nummers van die CD zijn zeker bruikbaar! En daarnaast is die CD zowiezo erg goed  :Smile: 

Robert

----------


## tuurKE

Meestal gebruik ik ook dingen van Toto, Dire Straits, ,Bowie, Phil Collins,... En om de soundcheck af te ronden altijd TC-Matic oh-la-la-la gewoon omdat ik vroeger begonnen ben bij een firmadie hier regelmatig PA's voor zette. En omdat er vanalles wa inzit qua geluid!!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## LJ Bert

@tuurKe : welke firma als ik nieuwsgierig mag zijn ???

Zelf gebruik ik vaak iets van norah Jones rustig en ken het heel goed dus weet waar ik op moet letten

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> @tuurKe : welke firma als ik nieuwsgierig mag zijn ???
> 
> Zelf gebruik ik vaak iets van norah Jones rustig en ken het heel goed dus weet waar ik op moet letten



Firma bestaat al lang niemeer, was DBL, uit de restanten van deze firma is DWR en Euro sound en light geboren. Ik heb daarna nog een hele tijd bij Euro gewerkt en ben toen mn eigen firmaatje begonnen. Maar werk tegenwoordig veel als freelancer voor verschillende firma's.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## MarvinDee

Zoiezo "Hard Wired" van Dave Weckl en I against I van Mos Def en vriendjes, om lekker de bas in je buik te krijgen :P

Marvin

----------


## LJ_jacob

x press 2 - lazy
massive attack - teardrops
maroon 5 - sunday morning
reflect - need to feel loved
room 5 - music and you
en voor de leuk altijd ff: cave - carnaval E.P.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Vond ineens een cd: "Muziekfragmenten en Meetsignalen" van Brüel & Kjær Nederland.

Ga ik eens mee experimenteren. [8D]

----------


## showband

kijk je een beetje uit met testsignalen op 0dB van zo een CD?  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zit een handleiding bij.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lampie_01

Robert Gray Band - Right Next Door
Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
Toto - Pamela
Toto - Out of Love (unplugged)

Geweldige nummers voor n 
kunnen-de-speakers-ook-kapot-proefdraai-setje

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Wel leuk om het lijstjena 2 jaar wat uit te breiden of aan te passen..

Thomas Dolby blijf op stip met Pulp culture of Hyperactive

Beef - Alice

Pink Floyd - Anotherbrick in the wall (part 461)

Bløf - Hier

Ilse deLange - Not so tough

Jocelyn Brown - Somebody else's guy

Voor het beuk werk :

Brooklyn Bounce - Loud and proud

Ik probeer het tegenwoordig een beetje aan te passen aan de 'omgeving' bandje zit niet te wachten op een checkje met bijv. Brooklyn Bounce...En heb gemerkt dat Thomas Dolby het goed doet...Ook heb ik gemerkt dat je erg goed op de kwaliteit moet letten, mocht je het rippen...Ik rip tegenwoordig dat soort dingen in WAV...

----------


## berolios

> citaat:_Geplaatst door wout_
> 
> Weet er iemand toevallig met wat er wordt getest op Pukkelpop (Belgie) door EML? Ik hoor het elk jaar maar weer terugkomen en vind het best wel een leuke plaat maarja ik weet niet wat het is...
> The leader knows, Dateq



Er zitten een paar vet klinkende nummers van Greg Armstrong tussen, die kennen de meeste mensen niet direct, maar klinken echt tegek.


Verder moet ik ook zeggen dat ik het een erg inspirerend topic vind, is dit niks voor een stickie??? &lt;--- MODERATORS???

Met inregelen probeer ik me ook een beetje aan de klus aan te passen, ik kan natuurlijk niet met Metallica bij een BigBand aankomen.

Ik ben net weer van plan een nieuwe CD te maken en ga zeker wat nummers van de volgende artiesten gebruiken:

Tower of power
Toto
Michael Jackson
Lamb
Bjork
Metallica
Greg Armstrong
Massive Attack
Queen (vooral de 'late' nummers als bijv. Breakthru)
En nog wat losse BigBand en Jazz dingetjes

Verder had ik eerst een CD-tje met tracks waarop licht-geEQ-de losse instrumenten stonden (ook zonder EFX), dat vond ik in veel gevallen ook erg prettig werken (aan het einde dan), helaas ben ik dit CD-tje eind vorig jaar uit het oog verloren (waarschijnlijk was een gastmixer er ook van gecharmeerd of zo). Weet toevallig iemand waar ik weer aan zo'n CD-tje zou kunnen komen?

Ben eens benieuwd....

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Hoor de laatste tijd erg vaak substitude for love van madonna. Het is niet een van mijn persoonlijke favorieten dus eigenlijk alleen ter info...

----------


## discomidway

-Toto Africa
-Metallica - meerdere nummers
-Jordan & Baker Explode en de remixen er van
-Phil Collins - meerdere platen maar vooral Something happend on the way to heaven
-en nog veel meer  :Big Grin:

----------


## deloitte

voor mij is het tog altijd wel het eerste nummer
jennefer lopez - let's get loud

meteen altijd ff kijken of mijn systeempje nog lekker blaast!!

gr

----------


## Outline

Ik zie er zoveel voorbij komen die ik ook standaard op CD of MD heb staan... Vooral The Eagles gebruik ik nogal 'ns.

Vorige week kwam ik toevallig langs wat leuks: Goldfrapp- Ooh La La Wel eerst even alles goed opwarmen en probeer het dan maar eens!

Ik moet wel zeggen dat er een hoop is wat je kunt gebruiken. Als de CD (of nog beter indien mogelijk: LP) goed is afgemixt en je hebt thuis (waar het in principe altijd lekker moet klinken) een goed beeld van hoe het zou moeten klinken gevormd/opgedaan, kun je het eigenlijk altijd en overal gebruiken omdat jouw idee en smaak tussen je oren zit!

Het belangrijkste is dus gewoon dat je een goede referentie van het door jouw gebruikte nummer in je hoofd hebt zitten!

----------


## janneman32

op mijn soundcheck vind je

- Aaron Neville (with you in mind, close your eyes, Louisianna 1927)
- Harry Cronick jr
- Laura Figy (still)
- Sting (englishman in new york, Seven day's)
- Ilse de lange (When we don't talk)
- Icognito
- Eric Johnson (manhattan)
- Erica badu (rimshot, other side of the game)
- Tower of power (Soul with a capital S)

Ik doe hoofdzakelijk theater dus vandaar de slaapliedjes......

----------


## dr. dre

Ja je moet er van houden: Korn - An other brick in the wall 
(Inderdaad van Pink Floyd, niet verkracht maar op Korn style, ja ik weet het, meningen hierover kunnen verschillen) maar de bas en kick klinken wel erg lekker.

----------


## TVVL

3. Toto - Afrika (Live)
2. Ten Sharp - You (Live)
1. The Eagles - Hotel Colifornia (Live)

----------


## lifesound

Air - Craig Armstrong - The Gift - Goldfrapp - Hooverphonic - Jeff Buckley - Lamb - Live - Lorraine - Madonna - Massive Attack - Moloko - Ozark Henry - Pet Shop Boys - Peter Gabriel - Pink Floyd - Roger Waters - Simple Minds - U2

----------


## voederbietel

standard altijd:
tim delux - just wont do

echt heerlijk nummer om om lekker strak te laten klinken (en altijd even de buurt te laten weten dat je er bent :Wink:  )

----------


## Gast1401081

> .............Ilse de Lange - Inside Job
> 
> Elk nummer gebruik ik om zijn specifieke dingetjes............., Ilse de bas.



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, das toevallig... heb nog ergens een pre-master dem liggen..

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Toto - I Will Remember
Do - Heaven
Celine Dion - All by myself
Vaya con Dios - Neh nah neh nah
Outfield - Your love

Hiermee kom ik vaak wel mee uit de voeten, puur omdat ik weet hoe ze horen te klinken.

----------


## Full Motion

> Toto - I Will Remember
> Do - Heaven
> Celine Dion - All by myself
> Vaya con Dios - Neh nah neh nah
> Outfield - Your love
> 
> Hiermee kom ik vaak wel mee uit de voeten, puur omdat ik weet hoe ze horen te klinken.



Toto - I Will Remember is echt geniaal lekker voor je bassjes..


Verder gebruik ik echt van alles:
Anouk , Diana Krall , Ilse de Lange , Postmen , Beef , Frank Sinatra , Michael Bublé.

----------


## Lennartsound

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan. Een van de best geproduceerde liedjes ooit. Heel goed om hoog informatie en stereobeeld te checken. Het "Two against nature" album klinkt zelfs nog meer in balans met deze tijd (iets meer laag)
Voor de bassen idd Incognito, met de iets naar voren gemixte basgitaar van Randy Hope Taylor
En Everthing but the girl met Missing voor de dancebeat (die als een van de weinigen niet volledig is platgecompressed (ToddTerry remix)
Voor strijkers: Ases tod, uit de Peer Gynt suite van Edvard Grieg (klassiek)
Jazz: All blues, Miles Davis
Voor sublaag: Can't get away van Mood II Swing, erorm vette basdrum met veel sub maar toch strak. Vertelt je iets over je subs. Met name of er met je plaatsing staande golven ontstaan.
Voor de rest eigen produkties omdat ik weet hoe ik het gemixt heb.

----------


## Stoney3K

Hee, souncheck CD topics, altijd leuk!

Waar check ik regelmatig mee?

* Michael Flatley - Lord Of The Dance Main Theme (begint ver in het hoog, met halverwege de plaat een partij sub, goeie allround check)
* Jamiroquai - Deeper Underground (lange versie, veel sub)
* Toto - Africa (scherpe kick, veel snare / hihat / shaker in het hoog, synth in mid)
* Alannah Myles - Black Velvet (Sub, maar vooral basgitaar)
* Mr. Mister - Broken Wings (hoog / mid)
* Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis (piano)

Om de subs, als die toevallig opgesteld staan, even te blazen en om te kijken of de ruiten wel 120dB kunnen hebben:

* Ultravox - Vienna (intro!)
* AC/DC - Thunderstruck
* Snoop Dogg ft. The Doors - Riders On The Storm (Fredwreck Remix)

Voor de tweeters:
* Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells

Goeie allround plaatjes:
* Spandau Ballet - Through The Barricades (niet te veel bas, goeie gitaar, synth, zang)
* Bruce Springsteen - The River (Harmonica in het hoog, zang meer naar het laag toe, gitaar)

Voor dance plaatjes heb ik niet echt een enorme voorkeur, maar als ik specifiek wat zou kiezen:
* Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle
* Sensation - The Anthem '02
* Marco V - Simulated (snoeiharde kick)

En puur voor de lol, als het publiek binnenkomt:
* Michael Jackson - Thriller
* Frank Klepacki - Fortification (Red Alert 2 Soundtrack)

Van daaraf beginnen we een beetje "voorprogramma" te draaien, om onze eigen DJ aan te kondigen met:

Alan Parsons Project - Sirius / Eye In The Sky

----------


## niewlz

kent en heeft iemand het orginele soundcheck nummer van Kling und Freitag voor mij?
hoorde namelijk van iemand bij Valk dat ze hier speciaal een nummer voor hadden gemaakt of iets in die richting.

noujah.. hoor het wel.

----------


## Bihca

ook een goeie en een afwisselende plaat : Vince DiCola - War

----------


## Gast1401081

> kent en heeft iemand het orginele soundcheck nummer van Kling und Freitag voor mij?
> hoorde namelijk van iemand bij Valk dat ze hier speciaal een nummer voor hadden gemaakt of iets in die richting.
> 
> noujah.. hoor het wel.



zal wel Friday on my mind zijn,,. 
Lijkt me erg sterk, en commercieel niet handig.. haha

oh leuke anecdote.. in 1994 kregen we een nieuw setje, en de soundcheck cd daar werd toen 1492 van vangelis, die op dat moment 2 jaar oud was... 
Dat werd uiteindelijk opgepikt door een paar radio-dj's, en alsnog wereldberoemd in heel nederrland..

----------


## Harmen

> ..en alsnog wereldberoemd in heel nederrland..



quote van de week  :Wink: 

OT: Micheal buble albums, blijft super!

----------


## BvE

Heb laatst op mijn school een workshop gehad van KRK. De meneer die hierbij KRK vertegenwoordigde (hij was commercieel directeur voor heel Europa) had een cd mee met o.a. de volgende nummers erop:

Fergie: Big girls don't cry
Timbaland: Give it to me
Jamie Cullum: geen idee welke plaat
Toto: I will remember 
Rihanna: Umbrella
Linkin Park: één van hun nieuwe platen

Verder nog wat R&B en wat house platen

Toto is te gek voor de attack in de toms, fergie te gek voor de vocalen en jamie cullum voor dynamiek.

Voor de basjes vindt ik overigens Postman erg goed "all gone". Van de rest van zijn album kan je niet echt veel gebruiken omdat het niet echt een standaard sound is, niet echt referentie materiaal, maar tklinkt wel te gek.

----------


## Outline

Even maat 43 eronder...

Momenteel ook op de MD:

Valerie - Mark Ronson & Amy Wijnhuis
Shadow of the day - Linkin Park
Young Folks - Peter, Bjorn & John

----------


## Leks

In mij fx rek ( netjes in een lade) liggen ( natuurlijk legaal & orgineel):

_Dire straits - on every street_ ( heerlijk om schone klank & mooi hoog te checken)

_Santana - Supernatural_ ( dynamiek, zaalakoustiek & eindcompressie testen)

_Bob Dylan - Highway 61_ ( ook dynamiek & klank)

dit is wat er zoizo overheen gaat.. ene keer ene nummer andere keer ander nummer. ( ik ken de cds van voor naar achteren uit mn hoofd, in zowel studio setup, als vele keren  op grote live systemen, en natuurlijk headphone en home cinema)

hiermee kan ik wel redelijk beoordelen wat de ruimte, de instellingen & de setup doet.

( en natuurlijk soms een beetje geruis en ge-tjuh, en ge-tjah)

Leks

(Daarintegen is underworld-born slippy en prachtige test, zo ook chemical borthers - basstest( hint->stel wel je laagaf filter in:P). Enige zware dnb en "Benassie Brothers" wil ook mijn hart wel eens sneller laten kloppen. Maar hier valt niet geluidstechnisch mee af te regelen vind ik.)

----------


## Berend

The Cure - Close To Me (om bas in te regelen)
AHA - Take On Me (om het strakke intro)
UB40 - Rat In My Kitchen (strakke bas - vallen resonanties snel op, duidelijk hoog)
Michael Jackson - Beat it (helder)
U2 - In The Name Of Love
William Orbit - Ogives Number One
Tamperer - If You Buy This Record (erg he  :Wink: )
Gnarls & Barkley - Crazy
Normaal - Oerend Hard (erg, zingt steeds iedereen mee!)
Volumia - Afscheid
VOF De Kunst - Suzanne
Vitesse - Rosalyn

+ allerlei instrumenten solo
+ pink noise
+ pink noise uit fase!  (erg handig om fasefouten op te sporen)
+ freq sweep

op de site van schoondermark.com staan (of stonden) deze laatsten, voor geinteresseerden.

----------


## Element-Recordings

Een goed nummer voor soundcheck is een nummer dat je goed kent, veel gehoord hebt en vooral gehoord hebt op verschillende locaties... Denk aan feesttenten, badkamer, in de auto in je woonkamer, door je koptelefoon en ga maar door!
Toch heb ik een aantal favoriete nummers: 
Toto - I Will Remember
The Eagels - Hotel California (Live unplugged/acoustic)
Dan nog een hip top 40 nummer dat lekker dreunt!
Pink noise kan je zeker goed gebruiken op grotere locaties als je je set even flat af wilt stellen!

Succes ermee! :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Die pink nois zou ik niet doen.
Gewoon oortjes gebruiken en klaar is ome sis  :Big Grin: 
En heb je geen goede oren , AFBLIJVEN  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
sis

----------


## Caspero

> En heb je geen goede oren , AFBLIJVEN



Regel nummer 1 :Big Grin: 

Ik gebruik vaak(altijd)

Paolo Conte - sotta stelle del jazz (heerlijke compositie en een gigantisch karakteristieke holle stem)
Steely dan - Babylon sisters, hey nineteen (klaarhelder gedefinieerd hoog)
Eagles - Hotel california(Live) (pure feeling en heerlijke gitaarsolo)
Room Eleven - Sad song (voor de touch van die snaren, heerlijk) samen met wat andere nummers van hun albums.
Toto - Africa (voor de drums)
Kate Nash - Nicest thing(die stem van haar breekt alles wat hard en stevig is)
Wat ik soms ook nog wel eens wil gebruiken is Ilse de Lange of Elton John met circle of life(van de Lion King) Die climax met de drums, weergaloos! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verder ook vaak wat je overal vaak hoort(radio winkels e.d.) omdat je dan heel veel referentie hebt hoe het klinkt, nu bijvoorbeeld: Norah Jones - Don't know why. :Wink: 

Hierna staat het als een dijk :Wink: 
Hoewel het natuurlijk nooit perfect is :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Outline

Ach, en je hebt ook nog altijd Tape-klusjes waar je er lekker koud in mag of op z'n hoogst de kans krijgt om 10 seconden iets te draaien om te kijken of alles het doet.

Eerlijk gezegd is het voor mij al weer een tijd geleden dat de Test-MD langer dan 2 nummers aan heeft gestaan. Maar: alles went!


Overigens is dit ondertussen al de 100e reactie op dit Topic. Zag het toevallig...

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Farmers Market - How High the Loch

Het nummer begint met een lange legato vocaal met een flinke nagalm, die wordt er uitgedraaid en wordt droge scat, vervolgens start een zeer snel en strak balkan/jazznummer in met een redelijk droge mix waarin elk instrument goede ruimte heeft. Heel veel definitie in de bas, heerlijk om over een goede installatie te horen.

Farmers Market is trouwens live ook een fantastische band.

Hier moet je natuurlijk wel even flink door de compressie heen luisteren maar toch is het een goed voorbeeld van hoe strak de band is, wat uitermate fijn is bij een soundcheck van een installatie (vooral als je zo'n plaat al een jaar of 9 hebt en uit je kop kent):

YouTube - Farmers Market - Ratchenitza

----------


## Stoney3K

Als je een schoon gemasterde track zoekt met goeie drum en veel dynamiek, kun je natuurlijk nog altijd Money For Nothing van Dire Straits draaien.

Verder op mijn soundcheck-CD:
Star Wars - Duel of the Fates (veel vocaal, wat laag maar weinig sub)
Safri Duo - Played-A-Live (drums)

----------


## Vekin

wij nemen meestal Phill Collins, redelijk diepe bas en toch ook heel wat hoog.

Welke cd's/songs gebruiken jullie meestal bij PA, voordat het bandje begint? Daar zoeken we nog goede nummers voor...

----------


## Mach Facilities

Bij mij staat er vaak de Dijk, met Nergens Goed Voor, daarna een klein stukkie salsa, meestal Gloria Estefan met Montuno (blazers) en daarna een klein stukje Blue Man Group met TV song (sub, kijk de DVD maar eens, maar liefst een 40 inch bassdrum) :EEK!: 

Alledrie live recorded, weliswaar in de studio, maar in een take opgenomen, wat de balans ZEER ten goede komt
Greets,

Chris :Smile:

----------


## Danny Middelburg

Ligt net aan m'n bui eigenlijk

maar dit zijn ze meestal wel

- Iets van Toto (Hold The Line ofzo)
- Iets van Krezip
- Iets van Theory Of A Deadman
- Iets van Snow Patrol

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Als je een schoon gemasterde track zoekt met goeie drum en veel dynamiek, kun je natuurlijk nog altijd *Money For Nothing van Dire Straits* draaien.
> 
> Verder op mijn soundcheck-CD:
> Star Wars - Duel of the Fates (veel vocaal, wat laag maar weinig sub)
> Safri Duo - Played-A-Live (drums)



jaja, lekker plaat. Met die lekkere gitaar solo! En ik zal je eerlijk zeggen dat als ik een paar test nummers draai. Dat ik altijd wat plaaten zoek die een beetje in dat gerne zitten. Dus heb ik blazers. Dan zoek ik een nummer waar ik ook wat fatsoenlijke blazers in heb, en wat natuurlijk ook klinkt he.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb weer een mooi gevonden in de tussentijd...

Ulla Meinecke - Die Tänzerin

Dit is gewoon een erg mooi nummer, vind ik dan..;-)

----------


## Highs013

Ik gebruik al heel lang de zelfde volgorde (wel wat andere artiesten dan de rest hier):
Michael W Smith - Freedom, The offering - Diepe strings aan het begin voor het checken tot zo'n 250 Hz.
Michael W Smith - Freedom, Carol Ann - Piano, vooral voor het gebied 250 tot 800
Ralph van Manen - Don't Waste The Dawn - 800Hz tot 4kHz, meestal om te bepalen hoeveel er op onze H&K set bij moet rond de 2,5kHz En verder zit er ook wel een lekkere kick in om te checken of het laag strak klinkt.
Daarna eventueel nog Nicole C Mullen - Call on Jesus, ook voor bass en kick

----------


## partydrivein

1. this is the life - amy macdonald
2. o fortuna 
3. just dance - surrender the dancefloor :Big Grin: 
4. Bohemian rapsody - Queen
5. Pick of Destiny - Tenacious D

Is egenlijk nog best veel wat ik draai :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En dan gewoon omdat er niks te doen is wat Rammstein en Tenacious D etc.

----------


## nls-nls

***!!!!

had zon k*t frequentiesweeper geluid opgezet, genaamd track06,

nu liggen de tweeters van mijn soundmate 1 eruit te roken...
word weer vervangen.

weest gewaarschuwd!

----------


## MusicXtra

> ***!!!!
> 
> had zon k*t frequentiesweeper geluid opgezet, genaamd track06,
> 
> nu liggen de tweeters van mijn soundmate 1 eruit te roken...
> word weer vervangen.
> 
> weest gewaarschuwd!



Dat soort geluiden moet je ook alleen op laag vermogen afspelen, die zijn bedoelt om metingen mee te verrichten.

----------


## Steef

Hey, 

Een van jullie techs weet het antwoord op mijn vraag vast wel: 

Welk nummer en van welke band/formatie wordt altijd gebruikt door o.a. apr om de geluidsset op vooral festivalweides te testen? Dit is een zeer bekend klinkend nummer, met een intro van elek gitaren en rustige opbouw.

Dit is meestal het eerste nummer wat uit de geluidsset komt op een festival, tenminste op pinkpop,bospop etc etc.

Wie helpt me aan de titel? 

Thanks alvast,

Steef

----------


## DMiXed

heb n vast cd-tje met van lekker rustig tot knoerhard...
ook beginnend met de live versie (acoustisch) van Hotel California,
die klinkt bijna altijd wel goed :Big Grin:  daarna wat toto en Phill Collins (another day in paradise & In the air tonight, blijft goede muziek :Smile: ) dan wat krezip en moderne pop, om op wat dikke dance/clubbin/electrorock uit te komen  (don't forget justice, We are your friends! :Big Grin: ) om toch ff te laten horen wat er nog meer in zit, al is t gros niet blij met Waters of Nazareth :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

Welkom op dit forum.
Het wordt hier prettig gevonden om eerst te zoeken met de wonderbaarlijke zoekfunctie voor je iets vraagt wat al besproken is. Ondertussen staan er in het topic *"Test-CD/song"
*Al meer dan 100 berichten hierover.*..
*

----------


## renevanh

Dat is doorgaans afhankelijk van de technicus, die kiest dat nummer om de geluidset te eq'en.
Het kan heel goed zijn dat dat op pinkpop en bospop dezelfde persoon was en dan dus meestal hetzelfde nummer.

Volgende keer gewoon even naar de FOH lopen en het vragen  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Wat ik meestal doe is een (of 2) lekker afgezaagd boemboem nummer van Code Red (Bambino, Happy song) om de verhoudingen hoog/laag af te stellen, dan nog een (of 2) nummers van Vanilla Ninja (in ieder geval Liar, vaak ook nog een rustiger nummer, Shadows on the moon oid) voor het totaalplaatje.

De meeste hier zullen nu wel iets denken als "welke nummers????", maar dat maakt het vind ik, onbekende nummers/artiesten draaien tijdens je check (naja... hier in Nederland onbekend dan, in het oostblok is dat wel anders).

Als ik tijd over heb ga ik altijd nog even met DJ Rankin' - Summer of 69 spelen. Als je je sub goed afstelt kun je je sub met dat nummer als het ware over het veld (door de tent, whatever) laten rollen. Heerlijk.

----------


## gjlekkerkerker

Ik gebruik sowieso altijd
TOTO - Cruel
Thomas Dolby - Pulp Culture

en als er echt geblazen moet worden dan Roisin Murphy met Footprints. Die sub gaat dieeeeep!  :Big Grin: 

Natuurlijk wel bekijken wat er geprogrammeert staat en daar je soundcheck op aanpassen...

----------


## frederic

Meesterwerk om te gebruiken:

Dream Theater - Octavarium  :EEK!: 

Octavarium - Google Videos#

----------


## DMiXed

valt me nog in nu ik een nieuw schijfje ben aan het branden, de ouwe is alweer de klote op :Confused:  _Eve of the war_ van Jeff Wayne. :Smile:  mooie warme viooltjes en gitaarsolo, mooi open, krijg je een goede indruk hoe warm je setje klinkt! :Wink: 

edit: snakefood van Safri duo, laat je subs rollen! :Big Grin:

----------


## Stevengos

Wat je ook kunt gebruiken is een test-CD van TDK, hierop staat heel veel (frequenties, freq. sweep, noises)

----------


## stainz

> Wat je ook kunt gebruiken is een test-CD van TDK, hierop staat heel veel (frequenties, freq. sweep, noises)



En dan heb je er een lijstje bij met frequenties met een db waarde erbij en dan kijk je in een tabelletje: 

ik wil 65Hz zo hard hebben hier.
ik wil 90Hz zo hard hebben hier.

En dan ga je met die frequenties een beetje je je eq staan te schuiven voor de akoestiek van de zaal?

Lijkt me beetje onlogisch...

----------


## Stevengos

> En dan heb je er een lijstje bij met frequenties met een db waarde erbij en dan kijk je in een tabelletje: 
> 
> ik wil 65Hz zo hard hebben hier.
> ik wil 90Hz zo hard hebben hier.
> 
> En dan ga je met die frequenties een beetje je je eq staan te schuiven voor de akoestiek van de zaal?
> 
> Lijkt me beetje onlogisch...



Dat is wel onlogisch ja, maar daarvoor gebruik ik die CD niet en ik had ook niet gezegd dat ik de CD op zulk een manier gebruik.

----------


## moderator

euhm... Waar gebruik je die cd dan wel? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stevengos

> euhm... Waar gebruik je die cd dan wel?



Ik gebruik het niet om een bepaalde frequentie op een specifieke plaats in de zaal goed te laten klinken. Wat ik wel doe is bij de FOH gaan staan en dan ff dat CD'tje draaien. Dan ga ik in het SMS van alles aanpassen om zo een goed geluidsbeeld te krijgen bij de FOH. Dat had ik ff wat duidelijker kunnen aangeven....

----------


## Whitefarmer

..Kick..

Tijdje geleden een 'test' cd'tje van iemand gekregen, begint met 

Robert Cray, The Dream

Het luisteren waard.

(wat een leuk topic is dit toch, was even uit zicht, maar hier is ie weer  :Wink:  )

----------


## Mairn

Ik gebruik inderdaad nummers die ik heel goed ken:

Pink Floyd - Echoes (16'31" - lekker lang luisteren naar veel freq's)
Heavy Deviance - You Got Me Movin'

en voor de subjes:
Joe Bonamassa - Junction 61

En dan voor de leuk meestal CD'tje van The Good, The Bad & The Queen.
altijd leuk.

----------


## gertgeluid

Test CD's komen en gaan met de maand... Maar al enkele maanden toch echt steevast bij binnenkomst:

Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel (van On Every Street remastered album)

Retestrakke onderkant. Veel dynamiek. Groot voordeel is dat de basgitaar echt een groot bereik heeft dus als je je systeem voor elkaar hebt, moeten alle nootjes hoorbaar zijn.

Alleen even het 5k gebied negeren. Dat is wat stevig.

Tijdloos topic dit.

----------


## Gast1401081

hier nog altijd Donald Fagen - The Nightfly - 3. Ruby Baby. 

in 52 seconden het hele spectrum scherp. 

Hihatt die te scherp is, een linkerhand piano die als basgitaar klinkt bij verkeerde subinstelling, verstopte koortjes voor je midrange, blazers met effect en zonder, kortom :

binnenkort ff een nieuwe kopen, voor het geval dat.

----------


## jadjong

> Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel (van On Every Street remastered album)



 Daar hoort ook een mooie videoclip bij:
http://youtu.be/EExahMsBoWM

----------


## glenn_suys

Veel gebruikte test muziek door EML in belgie (werchter , pukkelpop en andere )

AIR - All i need
Jeff buckley - everybody here want's you

deze gebruik ik zelf ook ...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat je ook kunt gebruiken is een test-CD van TDK, hierop staat heel veel (frequenties, freq. sweep, noises)



Daar heb je zonder RTA niet zo veel aan, tenzij er echt een gruwelijke dip of resonantie ergens zit.

Classic rock op orkest doet het ook altijd goed.

----------


## peterwagner

Vooral op monitors, maar soms ook FOH.
- Steely Dan, Babylon Sister. Duidelijke en heldere mix.
- Smash Mouth, All Star. Moderne volgearrangeerde productie.

Bij FOH voor de subs: Uzul, Rumble inna Station (Skream remix), dubstep met heel diep strak laag.

En als ik met Gertgeluid werk, dan begin ik altijd met 'Du' van Peter Maffay. Maar dat is vooral omdat ik Gert zo lief vind.

----------


## tarpan

> ***!!!!
> 
> had zon k*t frequentiesweeper geluid opgezet, genaamd track06,
> 
> nu liggen de tweeters van mijn soundmate 1 eruit te roken...
> word weer vervangen.
> 
> weest gewaarschuwd!



doet me wel heel erg denken aan een cd die ik hier op het forum ooit een keer vermeld heb...sheffield labs drum & track disc? geen cd die je ff in je muziekbib moet importeren idd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stainz

met Sheffield Lab is niks mis hoor, is best prima muziek in vergelijking met frequentiesweepers.. heb Sheffield Lab bijna altijd wel in mijn tas zitten want zeker als je hem goed kent is het een erg prettige referentie.

Verder zit vaak in mijn tas:
- Phil Collins
- Dire Straits
- Top40 cd's (excuus vaak zelf gebrand)

----------


## kenx

Waar ik van versteld sta, is dat ik nergens het volgende liedje tegen kom:

Me'shell Ndegeocello - Mary Magdalene

----------


## qvt

> Die pink nois zou ik niet doen.
> Gewoon oortjes gebruiken en klaar is ome sis 
> En heb je geen goede oren , AFBLIJVEN  
> sis



Hahaha forumheld  :Big Grin:

----------


## gertgeluid

> En als ik met Gertgeluid werk, dan begin ik altijd met 'Du' van Peter Maffay. Maar dat is vooral omdat ik Gert zo lief vind.



Gelukkig zien wij elkaar niet meer zo vaak. Ik kan hard gooien met rollen kabeltape  :Wink:

----------


## metalteacher

Vooral veel Nightwish en Mötorhead

----------


## Gast1401081

> Vooral veel Nightwish en Mötorhead



voorla die laatste.. die violen klinken daar te gek..

----------


## metalteacher

Nightwish - The Poet And The Pendulum  Ik was de titel ff kwijt, maar dit nummer zitten veel verschillende stemmingen in van hard tot zacht. Als dit goed klinkt, klinkt er meer. Daarnaast zijn Nightwish redelijk goed opgenomen mijns inziens. Motörhead - Don't believe a word  Een beetje bluesachtige ballad, mooi opgenomen met veel details.

----------


## Gast1401081

bedoelde de violen in Motorhead - Bomber...

----------


## Rob Lang

Weet misschien iemand hoe die plaat heet die begint met een soort koor met veel laag in de stemmen? Daarna begint een man solo te zingen. (iets met "...no refugee" ofzo???) Het eerste deel is a capella en daarna volgen instrumenten. 

Ik heb nu al vaker gehoord tijdens soundchecks of als demo voor speakers (o.a. in Frankfurt dit jaar). 

En ja, ik heb Dr. Pop ook al gevraagd  :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

> Weet misschien iemand hoe die plaat heet die begint met een soort koor met veel laag in de stemmen? Daarna begint een man solo te zingen. (iets met "...no refugee" ofzo???) Het eerste deel is a capella en daarna volgen instrumenten.



Een versie van _Il Proprio fine_?
Anders ff Shazammen?

grtz

Nes

----------


## nls-nls

Of Hotel California van the Eagles uit 1994,
Óf een nummer waar ook bijna alles in zit: Colour to the Moon van Alan Taylor in FLAC kwaliteit!

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Weet misschien iemand hoe die plaat heet die begint met een soort koor met veel laag in de stemmen? Daarna begint een man solo te zingen. (iets met "...no refugee" ofzo???) Het eerste deel is a capella en daarna volgen instrumenten.



De Fugees?

----------


## Rob Lang

> De Fugees?



Nee, helaas  :Wink:

----------


## Rob Lang

> Anders ff Shazammen?



Als ik het nummer had, dan kon ik dat doen, ja LOL.

In het begin van het nummer is het net alsof ze een aantal keren "hmmm" zingen....

Ik was laatst op de dealer dag van ADJ en die draaiden het ook voor de demo's van AD...

----------


## Rob Lang

> een nummer waar ook bijna alles in zit: Colour to the Moon van Alan Taylor in FLAC kwaliteit!



Inderdaad ook een goed nummer! Heb 'm maar meteen op mijn lijstje gezet ;-)

----------


## Freek Fokker

> Weet misschien iemand hoe die plaat heet die begint met een soort koor met veel laag in de stemmen? Daarna begint een man solo te zingen. (iets met "...no refugee" ofzo???) Het eerste deel is a capella en daarna volgen instrumenten. 
> 
> Ik heb nu al vaker gehoord tijdens soundchecks of als demo voor speakers (o.a. in Frankfurt dit jaar). 
> 
> En ja, ik heb Dr. Pop ook al gevraagd



Joe Jackson - Is she really going out with him

Draait Gerard Ekdom toch regelmatig. Dus dan zal het em wel niet zijn.

----------


## salsa

SEAL - Crazy
PF - What do you want from me
B52 - Love Shack
Grace Jones - Slave to the Rythm

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Rob is het dit nummer, Chris Jones - No Sanctuary misschien? Die word best veel gebruikt als testnummer.

Andere nummers van Chris Jones klinken ook altijd wel lekker!

----------


## MusicXtra

Kan idd niet missen dat dit van Chris Jones is, ik draai het ook regelmatig.

----------


## Rob Lang

> Rob is het dit nummer, Chris Jones - No Sanctuary misschien? Die word best veel gebruikt als testnummer.



Yes, dat is 'm! Thanks! Nu nog een fatsoenlijk exemplaar scoren  :Smile: 

Iedereen bedankt voor de input!

----------


## marczeebregts

> Waar ik van versteld sta, is dat ik nergens het volgende liedje tegen kom:
> 
> Me'shell Ndegeocello - Mary Magdalene



Ikzelf gebruik vaak "Faggot". Maar veel nummers van haar zijn erg goed bruikbaar, voor het hele spectrum trouwens. En vette tracks sowieso...

----------


## marczeebregts

Trouwens, 1 van de beste "testnummers" is 58, van sm58....  :Wink: 

Zeker voor monitors. Snap echt niet dat sommige dat met een cd doen.

----------


## peterwagner

> Trouwens, 1 van de beste "testnummers" is 58, van sm58.... 
> 
> Zeker voor monitors. Snap echt niet dat sommige dat met een cd doen.



Ik combineer die 2 altijd. Eerst met de CD om een lekkere sound eruit te krijgen en daarna een 58 voor het uitfluiten en finetunen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Trouwens, 1 van de beste "testnummers" is 58, van sm58.... 
> 
> Zeker voor monitors. Snap echt niet dat sommige dat met een cd doen.



Voor zangmonitoren prima, daar gaat het om verstaanbaarheid van de vocals die door diezelfde SM58 staan te blèren. Voor FOH echt niet, ik wil mijn FOH zo neutraal mogelijk laten klinken en al zeker niet op een SM58 inregelen, die SM58 EQ ik wel op kanaal niveau.
Ik draai meestal The hunter van Jennifer Warnes, Butterfly van Jason Mraz, en nog een aantal nummers die hier al genoemd zijn.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## MusicXtra

No Sanctuary is vooral erg geschikt om te imponeren, kneiterhard over een een goed klinkende set..... Heerlijk!!

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## jakkes72

> (weet ik niet meer zeker ben ik kwijt geraakt toen een van mijn lab tops weer eens crashte ; lang leven windows)



Gelukkig had je de originele CD nog....

Waarom loopt iedereen (vaak) te bashen op windows, en niet op zichzelf omdat ze ZELF!!! geen backup maken van data!!!
Een windows crash heeft bij mij nog nooit geleid tot verlies van belangrijke data...

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## jakkes72

Soms verbaas ik me over dingen. Waarom koopt een (vak) timmerman wel een dure zaagmachine voor zijn werkt, en denkt een geluidsman vaak dat hij perfect kan werken met een laptop van de aldi bv... Beide worden geacht vakmensen te zijn...
Als de timmerman een dure fout maakt doordat hij een zaag heeft uit de knakenbak spreekt iedereen schande over de timmerman. Als de geluidsman echter pruts werk aflevert omdat de laptop crashed, heeft de laptop het gedaan....(met vaak windows erop omdat dat nou een keer gebundeld zit bij de goedkopere merken).
Het is voor beiden gereedschap!! Maar helaas denkt de geluidsman weg te kunnen komen met een zaag uit de knakenbak bij de supermarkt..., het kan goedgaan, maar als het misgaat moet je niet de knakenbak de schuld geven, maar de schuldige ben je zelf...

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## NesCio01

Dusz: hoe herken je BEUN?

grtz

Nes

----------


## marczeebregts

> en al zeker niet op een SM58 inregelen, die SM58 EQ ik wel op kanaal niveau.



Het gaat er mij niet om dat die sm58 perfect klinkt als ik er een pa mee inregel. Dat is het doel niet. Maar ik ken mijn eigen stem beter dan welke track dan ook. Ook loop je (maar dat is mijn mening natuurlijk) minder snel de kans dat je teveel hakt in de PA. Ik draai ook zeker altijd een track of 3 om te finetunen. Daarna nogmaals even met een 58. Merk dat ik vaak een aantal bandjes weer (iets) terugdraai als de band speelt wanneer ik alleen met muziek heb ge-eq'd. 

Trouwens, het belangrijkst is dat iedereen op zijn eigen manier een pa goed inregeld. Doe waar je zelf vertrouwen in hebt en waar je je het best bij voelt, toch? De ene manier is echt niet beter dan de andere (in de meeste geveallen dan ;-)). Als het resultaat maar goed is.

----------


## marczeebregts

> Wat mij betreft altijd pink noize en dan zo zacht als mogelijk (10db boven floor noize indien mogelijk) en als ik een K-dag heb "iets" harder



Timo, mag ik vragen waarom je dit op een laag volume doet? Ben wel benieuwd. ;-)
En doe je dat dan op gehoor of altijd met een meetmicrofoon?
Was trouwens nog even binnengelopen bij de Toppers. Daar liep jij ook rond toch? Dat klonk wel erg goed voor de Arena! ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is inderdaad een verhaal van 10 mensen 10 meningen.
Zelf werk ik het liefst met Smaart en pink-noise, weet inmiddels precies hoe de curve eruit moet zien om echt lekker te klinken dat ik er bijna blind op kan gaan dat het daarmee lekker klinkt.
Voordeel daarvan is dat het objectief is, meten is tenslotte weten.
Ander truukje is een goeie gesloten headphone, die opzetten, met hetzelfde volume als de FOH en dan steeds afwisselend naar headphone en FOH luisteren terwijl je de EQ inregelt. (wel zorgen dat je headphone pré EQ zit anders blijf je EQuen  :Wink: ).

----------


## marczeebregts

Ja, ik wil me nog verdiepen in Smaart. Snap er nu nog niet zoveel van. Maar dat kan ook aan Smaart liggen. Een ander programma waar ik goeie dingen over hoor is LAMA. Ongeveer 1 vijfde van de prijs. En 5 na het installeren van de demo snapte ik 'm al volledig. Is wel alleen voor mac.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## BJD

Op hoeveel posities meten jullie dan bij gebruik van een RTA? (Smaart, LAMA, SIM, enz.) Mijn ervaring is namelijk dat als je bijv. in een tent staat te meten er zoveel reflecties optreden dat elke positie een andere curve geeft. Dan pak ik toch liever mijn eigen stem en een CD'tje en loop ik wat rond.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## totaltommy

Hoi allen, Heb hier een 2tal test cdtjes in Flac(bijna alles) bij interesse mij even mailen! Voordeel van de 2 cd's is dat ze ook te gebruiken zijn als achtergrond muziek, Dus testen in een omgeving waar de gasten al aanwezig zijn. Gr. Tom

----------


## laserguy

Wat staat erop?

----------


## daviddewaard

Denk dat dat de keuze van achtergrond muziek nogal erg afhankelijk is van de klus....  
Ga op een festival met rock/  metalbands  geen begee"s draaien.  En met een hollandse artiest op een studenten gala geen Slayer ( ook al heb ik daar dan vaak wel heel erg veel zin in  :Wink:  )   Zo is het hetzelfde met test songs. Ga geen systeem voor een gabberparty inregelen met Donald fagen

----------


## totaltommy

tja....laten we dan voor het gemak zeggen dat het voor 80% van de klussen volstaat. Daarnaast denk ik dat de populatie (of een deel daar van) hier op het forum het prima kan gebruiken tijdens klussen. Mocht je een aantal verschillende party genres hebben is daar prima een speciaal test cdtje van te bakken voor in je racklade. (Zeker om je klant tevreden te houden).

----------


## mrVazil

waarmee we nog steeds niet weten wat er op die van jou staat, terwijl ik altijd wel geïnteresseerd ben in flacs

----------


## NesCio01

> Hoi allen, Heb hier een 2tal test cdtjes in Flac(bijna alles) bij interesse mij even mailen! Voordeel van de 2 cd's is dat ze ook te gebruiken zijn als achtergrond muziek, Dus testen in een omgeving waar de gasten al aanwezig zijn. Gr. Tom



Mooie post op 31-10-2012.
Die .flacs moeten nog worden uitgevonden?

grtz

Nes

----------


## Eelco

> Weet misschien iemand hoe die plaat heet die begint met een soort koor met veel laag in de stemmen? Daarna begint een man solo te zingen. (iets met "...no refugee" ofzo???) Het eerste deel is a capella en daarna volgen instrumenten. 
> 
> Ik heb nu al vaker gehoord tijdens soundchecks of als demo voor speakers (o.a. in Frankfurt dit jaar). 
> 
> En ja, ik heb Dr. Pop ook al gevraagd



Dat moet dan Chris Jones zijn met No sanctuary here!

----------


## richardvoogd

Tip!

The Hunter van Jennifer Warnes.
Heerlijk! Mooie hoge vrouwen stel en veel strijkers waar je duidelijk de verschillende tonen hoort. 
En een heerlijk hoge snare en veel lage gevoelige tonen.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Dat moet dan Chris Jones zijn met No sanctuary here!



Mijn standaard soundcheck plaat samen met "Long After your Gone" van Chris Jones

----------

